# Lady Got a Manicure! New Picture Added!



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I gave Lady a haircut today since it's no fun not to be able to dress her in all her pretty clothes and sweaters. 

I also gave her a manicure! I definitely need to practice more, but I think she looks pretty hot!

UPDATE: Now she's got a sweater and bow to match her nails!


----------



## Sandcastles (Jul 7, 2010)

I think that she knows that she looks hot! I love the look on her face - and the nails are great, they came out really well.


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Miss Lady you look beyond beautiful with your manicure! :wub: What a well loved princess she is and i'm happy to hear that she was greatly rewarded for her pampering.


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

How cute is Lady! I love that girls painted nails. :wub:


----------



## LizziesMom (May 4, 2010)

Cute, Cute!! She definately looks good in her hot pink!


----------



## Nissa Fiona (Nov 4, 2007)

That is so cute Marj! I love the color.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Marj - Lady's going to be asking for a spa pedicure next!! She looks so feminine and delicate. :wub:I wonder what she's really thinking.


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

OMG, Miss Lady is looking HOT! Marj, I LOVE it, and looks like she does too. Oh what a sweet girl!!!!


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Did she get a mani/pedi? She looks so sweet,now she needs a hot pink dress to match the nail polish.


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

Lady looks fantastic in nail polish!
I love it!
Was it quick drying?
Lady's haircut is nice too!


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

That's hot! LOL! Miss Lady is rockin the mani pedi!!


----------



## yeagerbum (Apr 20, 2010)

you went for it! it looks *great*!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

She looks beautiful -- and I thinks she knows it. Miss Lady -- you're one lucky little girl to have a Mom that loves you so very much.


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Oh cute!  she looks proud.


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

awwwwh I love it :wub:


----------



## Cutie Patootie (Jun 6, 2010)

Oh my goodness, look at that sweet face! She looks beautiful, you did such a good job!!!


----------



## Kara (Apr 29, 2007)

Oh look at that face, she is so proud of those pretty nails.

Beautiful girl.


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Lady........You are one Hot Mama!!! I love those toe nails!! The only thing now Marj, your going to have to keep it up! I can see Lady when those toe nails get chipped and need repair, her coming up to you with that paw on your knee, and the other paw on her hip, looking into your eyes and saying, "Okay, it's time, the only question is, what color do I want?" Lovin' it!!! You rock Lady!!!!:chili::chili::chili:


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

Lady looks great!!! Its the perfect color on her! She's so pretty- her coat looks amazing too!!


----------



## jpupart (Jul 19, 2010)

Oh my, that is just awesome!!!! Love the color,too!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Marj, you are too much :HistericalSmiley: Once I saw your post about nail polish I knew it was just a matter of time before Miss Lady was properly painted. 

So...now where's her bow to match the polish? :innocent:


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

Awww, it's the perfect color for her and she seems to be asking "wadda ya think?" She's such a little lady.


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Lady's nails look better than mine!:HistericalSmiley: Nice color and she seems to like it, too.:wub:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

CeeCee's Mom said:


> Lady........You are one Hot Mama!!! I love those toe nails!! The only thing now Marj, your going to have to keep it up! I can see Lady when those toe nails get chipped and need repair, her coming up to you with that paw on your knee, and the other paw on her hip, looking into your eyes and saying, "Okay, it's time, the only question is, what color do I want?" Lovin' it!!! You rock Lady!!!!:chili::chili::chili:


:smrofl::smrofl:Oh, Dianne. You have that right:HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

Lady looks so cute with her nails done! Great Job Marj!


----------



## mary-anderson (Jan 12, 2010)

Lady I think you could start a trend here...Love it Marj, she looks beautiful.:wub:


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

CeeCee's Mom said:


> Lady........You are one Hot Mama!!! I love those toe nails!! The only thing now Marj, your going to have to keep it up! I can see Lady when those toe nails get chipped and need repair, her coming up to you with that paw on your knee, and the other paw on her hip, looking into your eyes and saying, "Okay, it's time, the only question is, what color do I want?" Lovin' it!!! You rock Lady!!!!:chili::chili::chili:


I think you are right! Lady loved getting her mani/pedi. The polish didn't dry as quickly as I thought it would, so I had to blow on each paw for awhile. Then I would set her down from her grooming table and we would run to the kitchen for a piece of freeze dried cod. Since each foot took two coats, Lady was in heaven!


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

That's way too cute, Marj! :w00t:

Lady knows that she looks absolutely gorgeous, I can see it on her face expression! :thumbsup:
Red is great on her, really 'Ladylike'!

Alexandra :wub:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Ladysmom said:


> I think you are right! Lady loved getting her mani/pedi. The polish didn't dry as quickly as I thought it would, so I had to blow on each paw for awhile. Then I would set her down from her grooming table and we would run to the kitchen for a piece of freeze dried cod. Since each foot took two coats, Lady was in heaven!


Now that sounds like "the peace of Cod that passeth all understanding." :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

well well well pretty girl you look so girly:wub: sounds like you were spoiled just right

I know Matilda would let me polish her nails but not B&B she would probably bite me:w00t:


----------



## LitGal (May 15, 2007)

Wow! She's a diva! She deserves spa treatment.


----------



## alexmom (Jan 30, 2008)

I love it! I'm going to try that on Alex.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Wow! She looks adorable!!! She definitely has attitude!!!


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

She looks so pretty in her sweater.:wub: She looks proud of herself, too!:HistericalSmiley:


----------



## missiek (Jan 2, 2010)

Great job Marj! And I am sure Lady is an excellent pup to pamper! Now the real question is, do your toes match hers?


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

I love your sweater little Lady, you look so pretty:wub:


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

missiek said:


> Great job Marj! And I am sure Lady is an excellent pup to pamper! Now the real question is, do your toes match hers?


No, but too cold for sandals anyway!


----------



## Maltbabe (Oct 10, 2010)

*Adorable*

nothing like a good pedicure and maniccure. Lady you look HOT!:wub2::wub2::wub2:


----------



## heartmadeforyou (May 16, 2009)

She looks so classy!


----------



## suzimalteselover (Mar 27, 2006)

Lady looks beautiful!!!! :wub: :wub: :wub: I love the color on her. If the nail polish company sees Lady, I'm sure they will want to name this shade after Lady. I'm thinking....Lady Luck Las Vegas. :wub2:


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

suzimalteselover said:


> Lady looks beautiful!!!! :wub: :wub: :wub: I love the color on her. If the nail polish company sees Lady, I'm sure they will want to name this shade after Lady. I'm thinking....Lady Luck Las Vegas. :wub2:


I love it!


----------



## Kara (Apr 29, 2007)

Oh that top matches perfectly with Miss Lady's nails.


----------



## jpupart (Jul 19, 2010)

Oh, I just saw the updated picture with the sweater and bow- could she look more precious??!! I love it. She looks like a movie star!


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

OMG I love love love Lady's toes! What girl doesn't love getting a mani/pedi! You did a great job Marj!


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Oh Lady looks gorgeous and I especially love the picture of her in her pink sweater and matching nails!!!


----------



## fleurdelys (Apr 13, 2010)

Lady is too cute :wub:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Ou-la-la with the sweater and bow rounding out the look. :wub::wub: Pretty in pink


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

She look so cute all gussied up. Will she be having regular spa days now? Should we be guessing what the next color will be? :wub:


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Starsmom said:


> She look so cute all gussied up. Will she be having regular spa days now? Should we be guessing what the next color will be? :wub:


Yup, I'll plan on regular spa days from now on!

Definitely red for the holidays!


----------



## Dora's Mom (Nov 7, 2009)

She looks so cute with her matching nails, bow, and sweater!

Actually, I REALLY like that sweater...may I ask where you got it?


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Dora's Mom said:


> She looks so cute with her matching nails, bow, and sweater!
> 
> Actually, I REALLY like that sweater...may I ask where you got it?


Isn't that a great sweater? It is one of the original Lulu Pink's, before Walmart bought the company so it is no longer available. I bought a bunch of them when Lulu Pink was sold as they were on clearance sale. 

Believe it or not, that sweater was still in the plastic bag with tags yesterday, never worn. I have another one that is still in the bag! I used to make bows for the Boutique of Paws before it went out of business so Lady has many, many sweaters!


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Perfect match,the sweater and her nails. Lady,you rock!


----------



## Dora's Mom (Nov 7, 2009)

Ladysmom said:


> Isn't that a great sweater? It is one of the original Lulu Pink's, before Walmart bought the company so it is no longer available. I bought a bunch of them when Lulu Pink was sold as they were on clearance sale.
> 
> Believe it or not, that sweater was still in the plastic bag with tags yesterday, never worn. I have another one that is still in the bag! I used to make bows for the Boutique of Paws before it went out of business so Lady has many, many sweaters!


Darn! I figured there was a good chance it wasn't available but it is SUPER cute. Good job snapping them all up when you did. :thumbsup: I need to get Dora some more winter clothes, last winter she was just a puppy so all her cold weather clothes are too small now.


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

omg i love it , hers look way better than mine , she looks amazing n the color is awesome , lady looks like such a lady


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

Lady looks beautiful as ever! My two would never allow me to polish their nails.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

donnad said:


> Lady looks beautiful as ever! My two would never allow me to polish their nails.


The key was freeze dried cod. I had to hold and blow on each paw for awhile to get the polish to dry. I put her down each time we finished a paw and we ran to the kitchen for her treat! They needed two coats so that was eight trips to the kitchen! Lady now loves manicures!


----------



## poochie2 (Jan 14, 2010)

OMG !!!:wub: Lady looks stunning !!!!!
What a sweetheart !


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

so pretty Lady!!


----------



## SugarBob62 (Nov 9, 2009)

OMG hhaha that so cute! She looks so much younger and stylish, love the color!


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

OMG Marj, you did a super job on her nails!! She's so cute the way she stands there and looks at you when you take her picture. I love the sweater, bow and nails in the matching color. That sweater is beautiful. She is beautiful. Great picture!! You go Lady!!


----------

